# im new to fly fishing and i have a couple of questions



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> I plan on doing inshore saltwater fishing for reds snook trout etc. and i was wondering what weight rod to get? what kinda line to use? some good begginer flys?. i was planning on using like a minow or something but idk.


Welcome to a whole new world of fishing. Most people like an 8wt for reds and snook inshore. As for as the line there are so many to choose from. I prefer the bonefish taper because it's super long and you can make longer casts. Also the saltwater taper and redfish taper are also good. As far as flies goes i started off throwing a lot of clousers in different color patterns. Baitfish patterns are also really effective. Good luck!


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

8 to 9 weight should do nicely. I like weight forward lines and intermediate sink if I'm on a boat and a shooting head if I'm on shore. I can't help with flies for those fish I'm to far north to really catch them. I like ep flies and crease flies for my local spots they should work there as well. Do yourself a favor and take a few casting lessons from a pro. Nothing worse than developing bad habits then trying to correct them later
Kindest regards


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Start out with an 8wt. and a floating 8wt. line. I like Bermuda Tropical Taper and Cabelas has it on sale for $49.95 right now (a bargain).

Let me know your budget and I can make some rod and reel suggestions. 

For flies, Clousers have probably caught more fish than any other fly out there. Chart/White, All White, Tan/White and Black. Some with lead eyes and some with bead chain eyes. #2 and #4 hooks.

I'll tie you some for the cost of materials if you want. Probably $.50ea.

9' leader consisting of 5' of 30 or 40lb mono and 4' of 20lb mono will work fine.

If you are on a budget, I would by higher quality gear used and go from there.

Again, let me know your budget and I'll make some suggestions.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Snookdaddy pretty much covered it. My biggest lesson learned the hard way was not to cheap out on fly line. Get something decent because it will make a world of difference.


----------



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

I would suggest staying away from Bonefish taper to start with. Not because you could not handle it, but because it will be a seasonal line. Yes, it will lay down nice and soft for you and it will help you carry more line, but due to it being made for "topical climates" in the winter time it coils like crazy and is very difficult to shoot. 

I would start with a redfish taper. Works well in cool and warm climates. Has a shorter shooting head to help "punch" a fair amount of line out in a hurry. And it doesn't land obnoxiously hard on the water. 

Good luck!


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks everyone for the help. 

snook daddy, my budget is like 200 dollars because im only in highschool and dont make very much money. i will keep in touch with you about tying me some flies, i will let you know when i get a rod and reel and ready to start fishing.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Flats master. ..

I will sent you about 12 flies for free if you want. They are flies I tied myself but they were the first tries and I didnt like the overall finish of them...but they would work fine for a fish!

Message me your address if you want them.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

Flats Master
Snook Daddy's got you covered on Flies
I've got a like new SA 7/8 reel,backing and I'll dig up an Orvis 8WF line and send you. Message me your address. 

Anyone want to pony up a rod they got laying around and not using?

Afterall he may not realize it yet but he's gonna have to spend a lot of money on tying material and tools after he catches his first fish. 

Good luck Flats Master


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I've got a like new SA 7/8 reel,backing and I'll dig up an Orvis 8WF line and send you. Message me your address.
> 
> Anyone want to pony up a rod they got laying around and not using?
> 
> Good luck Flats Master


Send me your address and I'll send you some flies gratis.. I didn't realize you are in high school and on a tight budget.

I don't have any spare rods, but someone on the forum probably has a used 8wt for cheap.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I may have an extra I'll check when i get home


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a smooth casting St. Croix Avid 9 wt in a hard case. $50 plus shipping will buy her. I can send pics.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got a el cheapo Pfluger 8wt you can have for shipping cost. Just say the word.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

My girl just informed me i sold the rod last year...but i will keep a look out for ya!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I've got a  el cheapo Pfluger 8wt you can have for shipping cost. Just say the word.


Flats Master, You should take everyone up on their offers and get out there and have fun. I have a half dozen clousers ready to go and will throw in another half dozen misc. flies...

You will be able to get started for around $15 or $20 ( the cost of shipping the rod ).. 

Do all of us a favor and give this outfit to someone else just starting out when you decide to upgrade later. It would be the proper thing to do.

I'll tie up 3 or 4 leaders for you, so you will be set.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Where do you live? Maybe one of us can get you out on the water assuming you don't have a boat? Or do you?


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Not to butt in here lol but he's a friend of mine, he lives in Fort Myers and I'm starting to fly fish and got him hooked


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Send me an addy , i might not have a rod for you but i do have flies!


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

> > I've got a  el cheapo Pfluger 8wt you can have for shipping cost. Just say the word.
> 
> 
> Flats Master,  You should take everyone up on their offers and get out there and have fun.  I have a half dozen clousers ready to go and will throw in another half dozen misc. flies...
> ...


Well said Bob
Ok, I got the reel with backing and am shipping tomorrow. I was going to throw in a 8WF line but can't seem to find one that I want to part with. I've got running lines, sinking lines etc... but no floaters
All no good for a beginner, so we're looking for an 8 WF
Sorry Flats Master


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

thank you everyone for all the help! 

i actually have an 18 foot back country flats boat, i do alot of inshore spinning rod fishing but i really want to get into fly fishing it seems like more of a challenge and a lot of fun!!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I highly recommend you join a local fly club. Folks there can really help you. In the Fort Myers area there are the Sanibel Fly Fishers. Last I heard it was $10 a year to join. They may be an FFF (Federation of Fly Fishers) club so you may have to be a member of that as well, I'm not sure what dues for them are any more (shame on me...). I know some of the Members of the now defunct Calusa Fly Fishers are members there, good people. There are probably some FFF certified Casting Instructors that are members, those folks are certified to teach casting not just cast a line well. I really should poke my head in as well I just hate the $6 toll.

According to an article written in May this year: 
The Sanibel Fly Fishers meet at 7:00 on the first Thursday of the month from September through May, at the Sanibel Public Library. 

I also found this, but I do not know if it is up to date or not: 
Sanibel Fly Fishers – Sanibel Island
Email: [email protected]

If you have trouble finding them let me know and I'll make some calls.

Swamp


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah i will look into that thank you swamp. and i know the 6$ toll is bad


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to live in matlacha , there is a fly fishing school in pine island you might want to look into after you save some money.


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

alright, i have a couple of friends who know how to fly fish and i was planning on having them help me out. like knotworried ^^ i used his fly rod and i was doing alright just practicing a lil


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Be prepared to go crazy , i give it 1 month before you want to get into fly tying , fly fishing gets expensive but is a blast ( I recently did this and I'm addicted ). If you want an easy catch go fish all the snook lights around cape Coral and PI , flies are candy for snook on lights.


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah I've always been pretty interested, I planned on eventually learning how to tie flies and alright I really appreciate the advice, once I start fishing I'll post some pics for you and let you know how I'm doing!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I might be making my to cape Coral this weekend , I have a new copperhead , , if I do and your not busy maybe well go out fri or sat night to the lights we can fish for hours and never fish the same light.


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

Alright just let me know when you find out


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

i was out on sanibel this past summer and got my wife and i a rig from norm zeigler and he included an hour lesson and lined them out showed us his tricks and preferred knots and leaders a handful of flys and a fly box for both of us... needless to say he really improved my cast and even better got the wife interested in another type of fishing. he wasnt the cheapest you can find the same rods online for 15% cheaper but no service he was great. Anyway He is a member of onea the fly fishing clubs over there so for that annual membership you could probably get alot of priceless instruction from a bunch of skilled fly casters. Im looking for one up my way but its just not that populararound here. 

good luck with your new addiction


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You should be getting those flies today...or by the weekend.


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

alright yeah thanks, i will defiantly look into that sanibel fly club, im just so ready to get out there and start fly fishin!!


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

alright thank you so much mattyvac i really appreciate it


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

Your reel is on the way


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

Alright,and again I really appreciate what you're doing for me!


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

bendback, i got the reel today thank you so much, what kind of line should i get? 

and i got your flies today mattyvac 

thanks everyone for helping i really appreciate it


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

"bendback, i got the reel today thank you so much, what kind of line should i get?"

a weight forward or salt water taper in an 8 weight will work fine.
cast4tails has a couple of salt water taper 8 weights for sale here on the forum for 50 bucks.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

For less than $40 with free shipping on ebay, I really liked my RIO saltwater Mainstream. I replaced it with their saltwater taper b/c I got a good deal, but I wouldn't hesitate to go back to it in the future.


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

alright ill look around, thanks guys!


----------



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

Also... Try http://flytyersdungeon.com/flyfishingproducts.htm

I get all my tying materials from here... It is legit and VERY cheap... In your case, Id try a bullfrog 8wt WF line. They are VERY good for the 17.50+ shipping that they cost. Just FYI since you are on a budget ;-)

Keep in mind, this is an addiction... Sell all but one spinning outfit for the days you simply cannot cast a fly, rest of the time nothing comes close to those tense few seconds before you let that fly sit right in front of a hungry snook laid up in shallow water... Or a red so into his tailing that hes doing a head stand... That is until he realizes you just landed a morsel in front of him and goes ape nuts after it...

-swordfish


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

Alright thanks man, I'm soo ready to get out there and start catching some fish on the fly!!!


----------

